# Enlarging useable table area on a small tablesaw: HOW?



## cazclocker (Mar 15, 2014)

I have small benchtop tablesaw, it's an old discontinued Delta with a 10" blade. The table only measures 16" x 26". Works fine for my small projects, but sometimes I'd like to cut a somewhat larger piece and it just won't do the trick. I was thinking of making a tabletop from 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF, laminated together, with legs on the corners. Then I could cut an appropriately sized hole that I could drop the tablesaw into, and shim to level. But for the life of me, I don't know what I'd do about a miter slot and miter gauge. Is there a viable way to build a miter gauge into the MDF that would be an extension of the one on the tablesaw? Or should I be looking at a larger contractor's tablesaw?

I know there are bed extensions for tablesaws - for my model, they are unavailable.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

for starters, to answer your direct question, they do sell miter slots.

ex.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005121/4453/INCRA-48-Miter-Channel.aspx

with that said, most outfeed tables only go so far as to dado/router a channel for the miter rail to extend into so it is not obstructed. the positive lock of a channel is perhaps not required. These channels might be more useful for a DIY router table or something.

An outfeed table will just support the work coming off the saw, it wont increase your fence capacity.

To do that I think you need to buy an aftermarket fence, assuming they will fit (I think some are pretty adaptable). if the saw is worth the fence investment is another matter, as they can be rather pricey, and you may have other qualms such as power, stability, ect. By the time you buy the wood for the table, and the fence, and the labor, ect ect, you might still be left wanting with the nicest underpowered contractor saw ever built that might not even accept dado stacks. 

Could troll CL for an old cabinet saw that fits the budget.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

A different approach might be to consider a track saw or a guide rail - either shop made or purchased- for a circular saw to ride against.

Note: Track saws can be as expensive as you want or fairly economical. I bought one just to break down sheet goods, but it can be used for a lot of things. Just line up the guide rail and cut away. Mine is a Scheppach with a Freud blade. The saw and guide rail is identical to the Grizzly version.

Google circular saw ripping guide. There should be many pics to check out, and a few videos also.


----------



## cazclocker (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I didn't know miter slots were commercially available. The product you indicated is exactly what I'm looking for.

As for track saws or guide rails - I just googled them and they look like a workable alternative. If the miter slot doesn't work out, the pictures I saw give me some ideas...that's all I can ask!

Thanks...I appreciate your answers!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you can live with the distance from the blade to the fence rail, you could build either 2 wings, and an outfeed table, or a "U" shaped table to surround the saw. Should be able to bolt it to the edges of the saw table.
If I had the room, I would do that with my Unisaw.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i've been trying to get my shop a little more user friendly
i use to just muscle boards on the table saw, as i get older muscles don't work like they use to
i didn't have room for a U extension, i added on the back of my craftsman saw to catch cut offs and rips
the extension is removable

i bolted these guides on the sides


stuck in some .75x1.5 square tubing


and have a mdf table extension. free hand miter slot extentions


----------

